# Abandoned Train Station- July 2012



## SuperWinegum (Jul 22, 2012)

These are pictures taken in an Abandoned Train Docking Station and wear house In Faversham, Kent, also 4 smaller room like buildings around the area, to my knowledge they are about 30 to 40 years old, and are only now used for plant life. Unfortunately, it is located directly under a bridge so exterior shots are hard.


----------



## abel101 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice first post, I actually rather like the looks of this myself.
good job


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 22, 2012)

Do me a favour and resize the pics...

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286[/ame]


Ta


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

great first report looks a nice litttle visit, like the mini forest in the cistern....and the way the pipes have been curved around the sign post in one of the pics in the middle, luvly job


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 23, 2012)

I like explores like this  Abel101, add it to the list


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

nice work mate thanks for sharing


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmmm nice! Is this the one's thats visible from the Dover to London line, or is it on the Whitstable side?. Didn't realise it wasn't in use though. Lots of abandon railway goodliness in this part of the world!
Godzy


----------



## SuperWinegum (Jul 24, 2012)

I see it when I go to Whitstable I think, its really a great place


----------



## MD (Jul 24, 2012)

nice similar to another ive seen 
nice work


----------



## PreciousStones (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing x


----------



## sonyes (Jul 24, 2012)

Great pics, and looks a nice place, cheers for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 24, 2012)

Ace report. Love the way nature has claimed it. Job well done


----------

